# Tree Stand Shooting Advice



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys, now that I've drawn a LE tag I'm looking for some advice on shooting from a tree stand. I've gotten a lot of good advice already thanks to everyone who's offered help. 

Where do you aim when your up in a tree? Specifically when it's a steep angle. I have a rangefinder with angle compensation but I've never shot from something from that steep. My assumption would be put in behind the elk's shoulder, just bellow the spine. I want to make sure I'm getting a good vital shot. A double lung doesn't seem possible when your strait above it. 

If the elk is farther away the angle would most likely be less, therefore I would feel more prepared for my shot. I know I need to spend sometime up in a tree practicing beforehand, I just your opinion on where I should be aiming while in a tree. Also how high do you setup your stands? Thanks!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think the most important thing to consider when taking into account treestand shot placement on a bull elk is how far down the lungs actually are on an elk...if you hit him square in the middle that is A LOT of meat and bone for the arrow to travel thru to get to the vitals (unless of course you get the spinal cord). So in short I would try to avoid the very top of the back. In addition, even if you were to make a fatal shot directly thru the top of the back you would be very lucky to get a pass thru...so good luck with that bloodtrail!
3 things I would say...1) heavy arrow 450gr minimum 2) avoid a straight down shot 3) remember to bend at the waist otherwise your anchor point will change and you'll hit a point higher than where you were aiming.
Congrats on the LE tag!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

If you have a 3d deer that would be best but a bag target will work too.
Basically I'm saying that no amount of advice will help more then shooting from the stand.
The first time my dad and I set one up to practice out of it was slightly past 90 degrees, But when you stood up and bent at the waist to shoot the feeling of falling out of the tree sure made focusing on the shot hard. 
So if you can't remove a few limbs from the local park trees take some time on those scouting trips to set up the stand and take a few practice shots.
Good Luck


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

you need to aim where you want to hit...... practice from angles. practice with your range finder


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> you need to aim where you want to hit


WOW! That is so profound! How in the hell did you come up with that? :mrgreen:

Practice WITHOUT your rangefinder! Then you wont become completely dependent on it and when that time comes when you're pinned down and cant use it you'll be able to think for yourself and make the shot because you PRACTICED it before the hunt.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I found a good article by Chuck Adams.

http://www.bowhunting.net/abc/elevated.html

I thought this was interesting.

"Finally, don't be afraind of sharp downward shots. I actually prefer these for three important reasons. 
1. First, game is less likely to see me draw my bow. 
2. Second, my broadhead is more likely to exit low in the body, creating a superior blood trail on the ground. 
3. Third, a deer that jumps the bowstring sharply below me is crouching more or less directly away from me, minimizing movement of the vital zone."


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The best advice I can give is to practice from your treestand. Set it up and shoot at all different distances and angles from it. Practice bending at your waist. When I have done this in the past I was surprised at how much difference there really WASN'T on pin placement. The arrow still entered the target exactly where my 20 said it would. Good luck!


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Great advice that's been given so far. I don't know that you will find my advice helpful or not, but I've been hunting tree stands for a very long time and there are a few things I would tell you that I consider best practices of my own:
1. Always stand up when you shoot, unless absolutely impossible to do so. Your anchor point changes when sitting vs. standing. Something you should practice prior to your hunt.
2. Aim for an exit wound. Meaning, hit the vitals, but take a shot that will enhance the chances of an exit wound. (Bottom 3rd) This means you may have forego getting the opposite side lung, but with one lung, and heart you’ll be able to track the animal to its expiration place.
3. Try to avoid a shot that requires an entry hole in the upper third. Be patient, usually the animal will give you a chance at the bottom 3rd if you’ve set up your stand correctly. Upper third entry holes, and no exit hole makes for a very difficult tracking job. I would rather take a 40 yard shot, at a broadside animal and try for the bottom third, than a 15 yard shot at an animal directly below my treestand, and sacrifice an exit wound.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's my advise for hunting from a treestand...DONT!!! Get on the ground and learn to call..it's a heck of alot funner and you will get more opportunities at BIG bulls.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe dump the tree stand and sit a ground blind?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

elk22hunter said:


> Maybe dump the tree stand and sit a ground blind?


I had considered that. I do have one. Do you feel it needs to be setup in advance to get the elk used to the blind?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

wapiti67 said:


> Here's my advise for hunting from a treestand...DONT!!! Get on the ground and learn to call..it's a heck of alot funner and you will get more opportunities at BIG bulls.


I'm quite confident in my calling abilities. I have shot two cows from the ground and called them both in. I'm more worried that the rut won't be going until the rifle hunt. This makes me nervous that I will have a harder time getting a decent bull to come into the call. Especially into bow range.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There will be plenty of elk willing to come to calls during the archery hunt, especially the last week. 

Not being critical, but I prefer elk hunting, not elk waiting. To each their own.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk are WAY fun to chase and talk to...............when in Rut. Welcome to Utah where the rifle hunters get the rut because the degree of dificulty.  You can do very well "Waiting" for Elk on Water where water is not very abundant especially when it's hot and the rut has not kicked in.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

best advice I can give is stay out of the tree and live to see another hunting season. LOL those things scare me!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Sit water until the last week of the hunt. That's the most effective way we've found to kill Utah Archery bulls


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Set your stand up and practice out of it. Stay away from the shoulder up high. Aim for the opposite lung. I like to hit them about 2 inches above the elbow and an inch forward of that. They go down in sight.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Steep shooting angles, extra clothing, narrower shooting stance, even off balance release points as you twist your body to clear branches can all effect your release mechanics and send an arrow wayward. The best thing you can do is practice shooting at different angles and positions from a tree stand in full hunting clothing until you understand how your arrow flight is going to be effected. Level practice in your back yard in a t-shirt does not adequately prepare you for shooting out of a tree stand. Trust me, this is a lesson I've unfortunately had to learn the hard way.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got me this $33 tree stand off amazon. Has pretty good reviews. I'm excited to give it a try!

http://www.amazon.com/Guide-Gear-Tree-S ... 747&sr=8-1


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Have shot a couple elk and turkeys form treestands.. like in a post before aim for the vitals and make sure it exits so it will create a blood exit hole. And set it up and shoot while in it.. turn it to the side, learned my lesson pulling my bow straight back, and not aiming from the side as if i was shooting standing up. And if you have money to burn purchase a nikon archers choice.. works great for me with the incline/decline


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Just got me this $33 tree stand off amazon. Has pretty good reviews. I'm excited to give it a try!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Guide-Gear-Tree-S ... 747&sr=8-1


just remember you're gonna get what you pay for when it comes to treestands...with a cheap one you might consider making your own seat pad. a lot of times the pad that comes with the cheap stands is about as comfortable as sitting on a piece of cardboard. so I guess that's fine if you've ever been a derelict, but not for most people I'd suppose.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

That was the only compliant within the reviews. I may get some thicker padding on there. But I also like to stand, so I may just stand for a lot of the time.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought that exact treestand off Amazon last year. I just sat 5 nights this past couple of weeks and i can say that it isn't very comfortable. The seat is one thing but it puts you too close to the tree and your back has no room to lean back into the tree. It feels like the tree is pushing you out of the stand and you will fall out. I had to cut a smaller piece of log and place it between the tree and my stand to put me out further from the tree. Probably not the most secure way to do it but it made it bearable. I had an Ok experience in the tree since I was the one that paid $29 last year for it and I had the money that I saved in the back of my mind. My buddy sat it last week after me and he did nothing but complain about it since he has a really nice stand. His platform is much bigger (x2) and the seat is awesome on his. It's true that you get what you pay for. This stand is a stand that works but if you are planning on sitting many days, all day long, there are much better ways to go.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Best advice ever for hunting out of a tree stand......................wear a safety harness or vest, it just might save your life! :!: :!: I know of 4 guys who didn’t; 2 now hunt out a wheelchair, 2 aren’t with their families anymore.

I used to not use anything, then I went to a simple strap, finally I went to a safety vest set up. The vest is easier to get in and out of, more comfortable to wear, and most have pockets for your rangefinder, etc.

As for where to aim, you need to practice shooting from an elevated position, you don’t have to need to shoot out of a tree stand; you can shoot down a steep hill to see how your rig flies. Oh yeah, practice with your safety straps on too.

I have ground blinds and tree stands, I use each depending on the area I'm hunting, if it has trees that work good for stands, I use them over the ground blind every time, just personal preference.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the stand my buddy has and it is the Bees Knees.

You can sleep for hours in it. 

http://www.amazon.com/Millennium-Hang-O ... m_sbs_sg_1


----------

